# Reviews we'd like to see



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I'm starting this thread for people to request a review for some piece of equipment they're interested in. Don't post reviews in this thread, although you can respond to a request with a pointer to the review.

I don't want to directly invoke BurtonAvenger, but if Avran wants to look here for ideas, I'm all for it!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

So I'm going to start, since obviously I had a motive for creating this thread. 

I'd love to see a review of this year's Rome Speed Freak, which I understand is the replacement for the discontinued Blur.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I'd like to view a review where reviewers view and review each others review videos, for more views.


----------



## SoaD009 (Jan 9, 2020)

K2 Alchemist
Burton Pow Wrench


----------



## Jan (Sep 26, 2019)

New, re-shaped Nidecker Mellow
K2 Niseko Pleasures
Gnu Gremlin


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Just threw up a couple reviews. My Weston Backcountry hasn't seen the hills yet, but now that there is some snow, I'll get around to riding/reviewing it.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Orca


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> Orca


Just kidding!


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> Orca


I've heard it rips everywhere but only if you color code the bindings and ruroc


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> Orca


🤣


----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

Ravine Select


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Obelix


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Not a review as such, but I'd like to see a proper test of the various waxing methods, using real measured data.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Boots! I'd like to see an in depth boot table where all the hundreds (well... dozens for women's) being allocated to the say 12 main foot shapes out there. Like, slim heel VS thick heel, high arch VS low arch, narrow foot VS wide foot already gives enough categories one could allocate the models/brands to.

Boots are THE most difficult gear items to find the right one and are worst to re-sell if they don't fit. It's the main waste of money part in snowboarding and so little structured info available. Buying Boots is like buying a cat in a bag. You only know after few days out there using them if or if not you can break them in or they simply will never really fit your foot.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

neni said:


> Boots! I'd like to see an in depth boot table where all the hundreds (well... dozens for women's) being allocated to the say 12 main foot shapes out there. Like, slim heel VS thick heel, high arch VS low arch, narrow foot VS wide foot already gives enough categories one could allocate the models/brands to.
> 
> Boots are THE most difficult gear items to find the right one and are worst to re-sell if they don't fit. It's the main waste of money part in snowboarding and so little structured info available. Buying Boots is like buying a cat in a bag. You only know after few days out there using them if or if not you can break them in or they simply will never really fit your foot.


Even though I have a wide foot, I've been lucky with boots over the years. Probably easier for guys since we have more choice. Plus years of struggling to find the right shoes has really prepped me on how to shoe/boot shop.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I'd love to see a review of the Lib x Lost Rocket. I demo'd that board for a day and it was amazing, then they changed the shape slightly and made more sizes. Guy I knew had one and swore by it.

Seems like a really underhyped board to me but it's been a while.


----------



## Ride_pl (Jan 14, 2020)

Rome Ravine Select


----------

